# Work available within Limassol area?



## newblokes_au (Oct 27, 2008)

Hello and thanks for reading my post.

After a reasonable amount of time spent applying, interviewing and going through the 'slow' process of professional employment applications - the outcome of my efforts has solely resulted in a cash-in-hand position (not too bad conditions for the role, I should add).

Please, no need to remind me of the wage/employment situation, I am well aware of the competition of migrant workers/economic & business downturn. Agreed, not the best time to start employment!

However, as an Australian (with Cypriot Citizenship) I thought to start this thread if anyone reading has a requirement for a hardworking 30yr male over the next 2 months or so. Fortunately I do have employment committments end January (well, who knows when I reach that point the way things are going!)

Being a backpacker prior to arriving, I appreciate that 'beggars can't be choosers' - so if it be office admin, project assistance (in alignment with my qualifications/prof work exp) but heck, even gardening, labouring, you get the picture for a secure wage - please do make contact.

Unfortunately admin will remove my contact details due to the assumed 'spamming', but to be honest, a small price to pay if an Expat has a requirement for an employee. (a cheeky hint!)

But, here it is again before it gets removed: (sorry Hamish lol)

Many thanks for reading, hopefully an opportunity may present!

Hamish Cameron
(oh, I should mention that although full driving licence, I do not have my own vehicle to drive long distances!)


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

newblokes_au said:


> Hello and thanks for reading my post.
> 
> After a reasonable amount of time spent applying, interviewing and going through the 'slow' process of professional employment applications - the outcome of my efforts has solely resulted in a cash-in-hand position (not too bad conditions for the role, I should add).
> 
> ...


Hamish one more decent post and you will have reached the magic figure for people to be able to pm you.
No need to give out your email addy.
Regards Veronica


----------

